# Finaly got one!



## Mjbottle (Aug 21, 2021)

Ive been wanting one of these bottles for a while and finaly got my hands on one, i wanted it because i love the graphics on it so much, its a 
J.CHRISTIN from MONTREAL  embossed with a dog spraying a cat with a seltzer bottle. Pat.1929
I hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 21, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Ive been wanting one of these bottles for a while and finaly got my hands on one, i wanted it because i love the graphics on it so much, its a
> J.CHRISTIN from MONTREAL  embossed with a dog spraying a cat with a seltzer bottle. Pat.1929
> I hope everyone enjoys!


Woah. That’s a awesome bottle! GREAT graphics!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 21, 2021)

Those are fantastic graphics!  I've never seen that one before.  I'm familiar with the logo but didn't know there was a bottle with it shown prominently in such detail.


----------



## Mjbottle (Aug 21, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are fantastic graphics!  I've never seen that one before.  I'm familiar with the logo but didn't know there was a bottle with it shown prominently in such detail.


If you look closely at the first picture the seltzer bottle has the same graphic just less detailed...realy cool


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2021)

Cool Looking. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 21, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Ive been wanting one of these bottles for a while and finaly got my hands on one, i wanted it because i love the graphics on it so much, its a
> J.CHRISTIN from MONTREAL  embossed with a dog spraying a cat with a seltzer bottle. Pat.1929
> I hope everyone enjoys!


Way to go!  Glad you shared your excitement with us.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 22, 2021)

That is too cool buddy. Great graphics. Amazing, I love the animals.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Donas12 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Ive been wanting one of these bottles for a while and finaly got my hands on one, i wanted it because i love the graphics on it so much, its a
> J.CHRISTIN from MONTREAL  embossed with a dog spraying a cat with a seltzer bottle. Pat.1929
> I hope everyone enjoys!


Great find ! Congrats.
Here is the acl quart version I have.


----------



## mrosman (Aug 25, 2021)

Great Christin bottles.... from Montreal, and I live here.... but then again, my concentration has been Orange Crush....perhaps both of you could consult Johnny Dufresne... he is a good friend, and the largest collector and authority on Quebec soda bottles. He would be glad to answer questions etc. His email is johncdufresne@gmail.com   Tell him I sent you... I would love to hear what he says..


----------



## Mjbottle (Aug 25, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Great Christin bottles.... from Montreal, and I live here.... but then again, my concentration has been Orange Crush....perhaps both of you could consult Johnny Dufresne... he is a good friend, and the largest collector and authority on Quebec soda bottles. He would be glad to answer questions etc. His email is johncdufresne@gmail.com   Tell him I sent you... I would love to hear what he says..


Hi mrosman, i actualy met John a few months ago when i went to his house to buy some bottles, hes a very nice man and fun to talk to, extremely knowledgable about sodas from quebec and even ontario. Next time i see him i will definetly mention you, i actualy cant wait to go back because i wasnt able to see his personal collection due to the pandemic and i heard its.amazing, maybe next time ill be lucky enough. He even showed me some local stuff from my town that i never knew existed it was awsome...thanks for your input and all the great knowledge you share on the site. Have a great day!


----------



## cor3y7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Very cool bottle, congrats.


----------

